# Smells



## sawsman

I got to thinking about certain smells I really enjoy. Here's a few..

Gun solvent
Gun powder
Bacon frying
Wet pine trees
My wife  

How about you?


----------



## Bax*

Fresh cut lumber 
Cedar
Wet desert
Sagebrush
Fireworks (and gunpowder of course, but that strong firework smell is my favorite)
Fresh cut grass


----------



## JuddCT

New carpet


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I like the smell of breakfast foods cooking...bacon, eggs, sausage, pancakes, etc. 

I love quaking aspen trees and mountain lakes.

I like the distinct smell of a trolling motor on the water first thing in the morning.


----------



## Last Man Standing

The smell of my motorcycle running,
Gasoline
Fresh paint
Right before and after a rainstorm
And all of the above... Except sawsman's wife, I don't think I've ever smelled her


----------



## Bax*

Oh! And fall in the mountains. I love that smell! It means hunting season has arrived

And one totally weird one (which involves a tiny background story):
My family has a time share at the Iron Blossom lodge in Snowbird, and we usually take the stairs to get to the pool during summer months. The smell of wet concrete in the stairwell really brings up some great memories of being a little tike running around that place and trying to get Slinkees to make it all the way down a flight of stairs. Good memories with the family!


----------



## Cooky

Neat thread idea.

Hoppe’s #9
That fishy smell when you walk up to nice little lake.
Fresh cut hay
Wet sagebrush
Old saddles
And yeah, and that sweet young thing I’ve been married to for 30+ years.


----------



## Briar Patch

Last Man Standing said:


> Gasoline
> Fresh paint
> ...


Uh-huh ... that may explain a few things ...... 

In addition to others that have been mentioned -
The smell after a rainstorm
My kids when they were babies ... when they were clean :mrgreen: 
Fresh baked bread/pastries/pies/cookies

Neat topic Sawsman - I'm having all kinds of memories flooding back -

One smell I very much dislike is burning hair/hide - getting a big old lungful of thick acrid smoke when we'd brand calves :O>>:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

my granddaughter. 
the mountains
baseball park when I was a boy
bar-b-que on my Traeger grill
a bottle of good wine
a bottle of good beer
homemade bread
popcorn
Christmas trees
Thanksgiving Day
mules and horses


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

freshly brewed coffee.....


----------



## Chaser

Two-stroke smoke in cold mountain air (snowmobiles)
Christmas trees, as I cut them from the forest
Corn silage and cowpies (pheasant hunting)
New leather
Campfire smoke (in the air, not on my clothes)
The cab of an old pickup truck 
Exhaust from the old pickup truck

The list could go on...


----------



## JuddCT

The musky smell of an elk when stalking in for a closer look!


----------



## Packfish

Marina- boat motor oil / dead fish on the water = Lake Eire---- not much brings back memories like that


----------



## sawsman

Last Man Standing said:


> And all of the above... *Except sawsman's wife, I don't think I've ever smelled her*


Trust me, you'd like it. Stay away! :twisted:



Mr Muleskinner said:


> freshly brewed coffee.....


I like that too.

Canvas....


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Women
Puppies
New flip flops
Fire stations/turnout gear
Cigars/Pipe tobacco (before it's lit)
Breakfast
Plumerias
BBQ
Leather
Victoria's Secret Love Spell
Horses


----------



## stimmie78

That smell in our old '79 suburban... not sure what it was.. but when I smell it... right down memory lane in the mountains goofing off..

cosmoline is a good one too.. having 2 guns that were once entombed in it (Mosin Nagan M44, SKS), it usually means I'm around one or both of them


----------



## Clarq

A new gun. 8)


----------



## Cooky

The smell of a smoky pinewood fire combined with coffee and cigarettes.
When I was a little boy standing there in the morning dark that combination of smells signaled the hunt was on. (I had my coffee about half and half with milk to chase down a stale donut, never did learn out how to smoke.) But I was one of the guys by heck, and it was a splendid place to be.


----------



## Petersen

Sour dough and coffee at a sheep camp
Old automobile repair garages
The inside of a printing plant
Freshly cut alfalfa
A baseball glove
Lilac blossoms
Just after a thunderstorm
The smell in a mountain forest
Rabbit brush in September
Freshly ground coffee (but not the taste of coffee)
The inside of a book store
Artist's oil paint & turpentine
The air from a bicycle inner tube
Bread in the oven
A unexpected whiff of pizza while walking along a sidewalk
An IFA (Intermountain Farmers) store
Freshly rolled oats from a roller mill
Chicken mash
Cedar shavings in a turkey coop


----------



## InvaderZim

Interesting that many of these smells stem from brain-damaging albeit euphoric toxic chemicals...


----------



## Last Man Standing

InvaderZim said:


> Interesting that many of these smells stem from brain-damaging albeit euphoric toxic chemicals...


Is it that surprising?


----------



## hattrick

The smell of my moms homemade hot chocolate in the morning as a kid
Ditchbanks burning
The smell of tomato plants
Pall Mall cigarette smoke, my grandma smoked them before she passed away from cancer
Slow cooker pot roast after a long day at church


----------



## longbow

Following a dirtbike burning Klotz two-stroke oil.
Wet sage.
A broken Port Offord Cedar arrow.
Sanding Cocobolo.
Gunpowder.
Leather.
Walking into my camper and smelling Lisa's coffee.


----------



## Last Man Standing

A steak on the grill
The smell of a hot desert day
A mahogany forest
Some campmade juniper tea 
Mesquite wood smoke 
The smell of the warehouse at my dads shop (reminds me of working as a kid)
An old hay barn 
A new car...


----------



## NHS

Creosote from the railroad ties that run alongside Lower Fishcreek
A freshly opened container of Playdo
Mountain Mahogany
Spent .22 casings
Pine needles
Freshly tilled dirt in a garden
Newborn babies
Lumberyards
Vanilla extract


----------



## sawsman

NHS said:


> Creosote from the railroad ties that run alongside Lower Fishcreek


Yep. Lot's of good memories from my railroad days with the smell of hot ballast and ties.


----------



## .45

Fabric softener
Montana top-soil w/worms
Eternity (perfume)
Maple pancake syrup
Irish spring hand soap
Freshly opened cans of cashews, almonds or peanuts. 
A new shirt
New fishing reel out of a box
Lake Powell in the spring
Coffee, I hate the smell of Starbucks
Floor wax
Burning rubber (RMR)
Panties

etc, etc,


----------



## Bax*

.45 said:


> Panties


 :lol:


----------



## k2muskie

Birth of my children and holding them immediately after delivery
Puppies/kitten breath/fur
Chilli, Pork or Beef Roast slow cooking on a cold day
Steaks on the grill
Dutch oven whatever is cooking
Kilo body spray
Tesor Perfume
Cedar chests/closets
Balsam & Cedar
Spiced pumpkin
Freshly cut hay
Freshly cut grass
Line dried clothes especially linen
Coffee including Starbucks (Cafe Mocha large with 3 brown packets sugar cane steamed in .45)
South Dakota after a thunderstorm
Campfires agreed not on clothes
Barley and hops
Arizona Pines along the rim
Firing up a jet on the flightline for an ops check or at EOR with crew strapped in preparing for takeoff and the mission with the exhaust smell...yes the smell of freedom...

.....and yes the most important smell will always and forever be....Significant Other ohhhh weeeeeee


----------



## sawsman

A bag of licorice freshly opened.


----------



## SagebrushRR

New carpet
VP (racing fuel)
Canvas Tents
Any many of the above!!!


----------



## wyogoob

A couple hundred hogs in the feedlot on a hot summer's night.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

brine shrimp in the humid summer
a litter box
curdled milk
the compactor at the headworks of a sewer plant (trust me)


----------



## Swaner

Fresh Cut Grass
Rain in the Mountains
The Marsh
Mary Jane :lol: 
Skunk (not sure why but I kinda like it)
Diesel
Campfires
Anything on the grill
Leather
Burnt Gunpowder


----------



## sawsman

Swaner said:


> Fresh Cut _Grass_
> Mary Jane :lol:
> *Skunk* (*not sure why but I kinda like it*)


Probably because it goes hand in hand with the two above!


----------



## campfire

A few years ago my brother and I did a really mean thing. All fall we collected little smelly things like sage leaves,pine needles a spent shotgun shell, aspen bark, a cleaning patch with Sheath on it. We even collected a pellet of elk poop. We sealed them In snack size zip lockes and mailed them to my son who was serving an LDS mission in Chuk. ( Which is in the middle of the Pacific Ocean) Yea, it was mean. But it was a lot of fun. :evil: :O•-: :mrgreen: He is in Afganastan now and I am considering doing it again. :mrgreen: :O•-: :roll:


----------



## Fowlmouth

My morning fart in the tent at elk camp. (nobody else likes it though)
Grandmas homemade bread and cinnamon rolls
coffee
vanilla pipe tobacco (baskerville)
wet dogs
new leather boots
wet sage
fresh cut hay
duck marsh
bbq charcoal briquettes
casinos


----------



## Receipt

One that I haven't seen on here 

Tire shop
Others that instantly take me back to good memories
Fresh cut hay
leather 
Just before it rains
coffee
lumber yard
of course the wife

and many more that have been previously mentioned


----------



## Petersen

Rabbit brush when it blossoms in September
A baseball mitt
Fresh rolled oats (at a roller mill)
Freshly mowed alfalfa
Cedar shavings
A lumber yard
IFA stores (the ones that sell animal feed)
The air during a thunderstorm
Lilac blossoms
A mountain breeze
An automotive repair shop that sells tires
Freshly ground coffee (hate coffee, love the smell)
A printing plant
A book store
Two-cycle engine fumes (in small doses)
Artist's oil paint & linseed oil
Plasticine modeling clay
The unexpected whiff of pizza or bread baking


----------



## Huge29

Many were already mentioned...
Papa Murphy's-means that football season is here.
Dairy-means pheasant hunt is here. Relative ran a dairy where we hunt.
Coffee machine in the morning, nasty stuff, but sure smells good!
Dust in the air from a dirt road.
Fresh cut pine from the chainsaw.
Mesquite smoke from my smoker and even better is the smell of the pork or turkey fresh from the smoker.
Smell of a clean garage with light aroma of fuel, wood, etc.
Mitt/Leather
Gun smoke
Cinnamon rolls


----------



## Dunkem

Homemade chilesauce
pork roast in the oven
fresh made tortillas
pot of fresh chili 
of course my wife
the frito lay plant early in the morning
russian olive tree 
fresh peaches


----------



## Bergy

Sage Brush
Freshly fallen Aspen leaves


----------



## Kdub

I can't believe it took so long for someone to say the marsh. I love the smell of that nasty mud. Along with bird feathers, wet dogs, gun smoke, the smell of fast grass blind on the boat.


----------



## LOAH

I love the smell of a hangar (big building where airplanes and helicopters are worked on/stored).

Whenever I smell that, I'm a kid again, waiting to go on a check ride (helicopter) with my Dad.

As mentioned, wet pine trees are great. I also like the smell of the forest floor (needles, bark, and other bits).

Campfires

Beef on a grill (or bacon)

NOT Spaghettios (reminds me of my childhood neighbor's filthy house)


----------



## LOAH

The parking lot at a Phish concert.

...or the concert itself, minus the smell of dread locks and what they're attached to. 8) Ah, the memories.


----------



## Dunkem

Pinenuts roasting in the oven :O||:


----------



## wyogoob

I skinned a raccoon today.

The smell reminded me of my youth.


----------



## Dunkem

The smell of popcorn in a movie theater lobby. o-||


----------



## sawsman

I'll always remember the smell of a freshly opened twinkie. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem




----------



## wyogoob

cigarette smoke

makes me want to light up again


----------



## Ton_Def

wyogoob said:


> cigarette smoke
> 
> makes me want to light up again


Really!?!? After many years of being a chimey myself, the last day, was the best day! I can't stand the smell now. :O>>:


----------



## BPturkeys

bore butter
an old guitar case


----------



## Dunkem

Freshly opened beer (been sober for 16 years) -)O(-


----------



## sawsman

I smelled something good today. Some waxie thingies that my wife melts in some burner thingies.

I'll have to find out what scent they are.



.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Bacon
Bacon
uh Bacon
Cochon de lait
fried catfish
GUMBO
Wife's roast 
GUMBO
Bacon
Cornbread
Rib Eyes
Cajun Dirty Rice
Broccoli Casserole
and the best ever....
Grandma's fig syrup...sadly she passed on a number of years ago at 99 and I have none left...that will be a smell I will never smell again in my lifetime


----------



## TPrawitt91

Powered bait. 
Golf course as soon as the sun comes up after the grounds crew has worked all morning to groom the course. 
Brand new golf glove. 
Puppy breath.
Cigar/cigarette smoke. 
Beer, an IPA to be specific. (Or a nice dark stout)
German pancakes. 
Coffee. 
Black tea.


----------



## Dunkem

My old tackle box every spring when I first open it.


----------



## Critter

Now I'll show how old I really am. 

Ed's Pokey Bait

The stuff that he used to sell in Provo Canyon on the side of the road. You could smell it while driving down or up the canyon. And it was a fish getter.


----------



## AF CYN

Cool thread:

Wet Sagebrush
Pipe smoke
Bacon
elky timber


----------



## bekins24

Smell of the motor from your fishing boat in the morning
Rain
Bacon for sure
Sagebrush
New car smell


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts

Great post!

Many of my favorites have already been mentioned, but one that I didn't see is homemade salsa!

Every fall my mom would pick the vegetables from our garden, cook up a batch of fresh salsa and bottle it... mmmmmm, so good! 

A few that I didn't see either...

Salmon eggs.
Zeeks garlic bait (the old school kind before Power Bait).
Football pads.
Sunflower seeds.

And of course the others already mentioned.

Spent shotgun shells on a cold November morning (pheasant hunt at grandmas).
Fresh cut wood.
New home (carpentry).
Fresh cut grass.
Sagebrush.
Pine trees.
Baseball field.
BBQ.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Wet willows during duck season
Sunrise
The first squirrel on opening morning of squirrel season
Homemade biscuits coming out of the oven
The perfume your wife wore on her wedding day


----------



## sawsman

Kroil.

Good stuff and pleasant smelling..

.


----------



## Loke

A wet Chessie. 
Marsh mud. 
The smell your arm has when the cast comes off.


----------



## brisket

Estes rocket engines (just launched)
Newly opened can of tennis balls in the morning


----------

